# Wheelies fahren



## DiaryOfDreams (18. September 2009)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht mit kleinem Tip.
Vorne weg - ich kann den Wheelie (noch) nicht, finde den aber super cool, weswegen ich immer mal wieder übe.

Als ich vorhin mal wieder den Wheelie geübt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich etwas falsch mache. Grundsätzlich muss man - soweit ich weiß - ja zwei Dinge tun.
- fest in die Pedale treten
- gleichzeitig den Lenker hochreissen, indem man aus der Beuge die Arme schnell streckt, sich also sozusagen nach hinten wirft
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich unbewusst die Arme einfach nicht komplett bis zum Ende strecke, wohl aus Angst hinten rüber zu fallen. Dazu hatte ich vorhin eine Ideen die ganz gut zu klappen scheint. Anstatt beides so kräftig zu machen als wolltet Ihr direkt den Wheelie machen fangt Ihr sehr viel langsamer an, indem Ihr zwar die Arme genauso schnell durchstreckt wie beim Wheelie, so das der Reifen schon dadurch etwas hoch kommt, dabei tretet Ihr aber nur vergleichsweise leicht in die Pedale. Der Reifen kommt wie gesagt hoch, aber man muss keine Angst mehr haben hinten rüber zu fliegen. Und nun kann man bei jedem Mal ein klein wenig fester in die Pedale treten und sich langsam dem Wheelie nähern - soweit zumindest die Theorie. Hoffe ich habe die Tage wieder Zeit um das weiter zu üben. Sollte jemand das mal ausprobieren wäre ein kurzes Feedback dazu - hier im Thread - wirklich super.


----------



## lost_Angel (18. September 2009)

den wheelie mach ich schon ein paar jährchen  wie du das vorderrad hochbekommst, ist dein ding. grundsätzlich hast du aber immer einen finger an der bremse (natürlich HR) und wenn du nun etwas weit nach hinten kippst, dann tipp einfach mal die bremse. dein vorderrad wird sich dadurch wieder senken. ist eigentlich ein spiel aus nach hinten und wieder nach vorne kippen, um die geschwindigkeit zu halten. kann ja sein, dass du noch ungewollt zu schnell wirst und dann einfach keine kraft mehr in die pedale bringst um das vorderrad oben zu halten. wenn du das kannst, dann probiers mal bergab  du wirst dann merken, dass du kaum noch in die pedale trittst und einfach rollen lässt  ich bin grade dabei den manuual u üben. einfach VR hochziehen krieg ich dabei nich hin, allerdings ausm wheelie einfach mal aus dem sattel aufstehn krieg ich schon ein paar meter manual rollen hin. irgendwann bin ich aber dann so langsam, das ich das gleichgewicht nich mehr gehalten bekomme und fast umfalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onur-9O (19. September 2009)

lost_Angel schrieb:


> den wheelie mach ich schon ein paar jährchen  wie du das vorderrad hochbekommst, ist dein ding. grundsätzlich hast du aber immer einen finger an der bremse (natürlich HR) und wenn du nun etwas weit nach hinten kippst, dann tipp einfach mal die bremse. dein vorderrad wird sich dadurch wieder senken. ist eigentlich ein spiel aus nach hinten und wieder nach vorne kippen, um die geschwindigkeit zu halten. kann ja sein, dass du noch ungewollt zu schnell wirst und dann einfach keine kraft mehr in die pedale bringst um das vorderrad oben zu halten. wenn du das kannst, dann probiers mal bergab  du wirst dann merken, dass du kaum noch in die pedale trittst und einfach rollen lässt  ich bin grade dabei den manuual u üben. einfach VR hochziehen krieg ich dabei nich hin, allerdings ausm wheelie einfach mal aus dem sattel aufstehn krieg ich schon ein paar meter manual rollen hin. irgendwann bin ich aber dann so langsam, das ich das gleichgewicht nich mehr gehalten bekomme und fast umfalle.


wow coole sache^^ ich reiße immer am lenker und gebe dan Gas es klappt auch, nur bin ich nach ~5mal treten so schnell das es nix mehr bringt... deswegen ist das mit dem bergab ne gute idde, gleich mal ausprobieren

mfg


----------



## Marc B (19. September 2009)

Wheelies sind wirklich ein ziemlicher Spaß, für den man jedoch lange üben muss, bis er richtig gut klappt. Das Ziel ist es dann, den Move lässig und easy aussehen zu lassen

Hier ein Video-Tutorial von Ryan Leech:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wABP9URcv3o"]YouTube - wheelies[/ame]

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Jogi (19. September 2009)

cooles video. bin auch grad am üben, werd aber irgendwie immer zu schnell.
wenns leicht berghoch geht, tu ich mir leichter. das mit dem vorne/hinten-gleichgewicht muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## lost_Angel (19. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wheelies sind wirklich ein ziemlicher Spaß, für den man jedoch lange üben muss, bis er richtig gut klappt. Das Ziel ist es dann, den Move lässig und easy aussehen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



hab letztens noch nen traktor mim wheelie überholt. der fahrer hat ziemlich blöd geschaut 

@jogi: berghoch üben am anfang ist auch nich falsch, im gegenteil. wenn das dann klappt, dann ist die ebene dran. noch boevor du zu schnell wirst, etwas mehr nach hinten lehnen. dein vorderrad kommt in die höhe und wenn du das gefühl hast, es wird zuviel, dann bremse tippen. und das dann irgendwann über viele meter. mein rekord liegt momentan bei knapp 3km wheelie. haben hier gute radwege


----------



## Pflogger (19. September 2009)

lost_Angel schrieb:


> mein rekord liegt momentan bei knapp 3km wheelie. haben hier gute radwege



Auch nicht schlecht mein Rekord lieg bei 2m.
Dann geht entweder das VR runter oder mein Bike macht nen Saltorückwärts


----------



## Vinh (19. September 2009)

Geil...
ich übe gerade auch den wheely. schaff ihn höchstens für 5-7 sec richtig. dann hab ich so ein super geiles glücksgefühl, freue mich dann so sehr, dass das VR wieder runter ist. Letztens hab ich mich dann beim letzten mal nach 5 sec wheely über den lenker gesehn.  
ich über immer auf ner ebene, komm damit besser zurecht...glaub ich! 

der ist halt echt schwer, hät ich nicht gedacht. da war der bunny hop leicht zu lernen. 

viel erfolg euch noch.


----------



## FredericW (21. September 2009)

Bin auch gerade am üben. Was mir am Anfang viel geholfen hat und was ich auch heute noch bei jedem Versuch probiere, ist wenn dann den Wheelie mit nach hinten umfallen zu beenden. Mit normalen Schuhen natürlich.


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2009)

FredericW schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am üben. Was mir am Anfang viel geholfen hat und was ich auch heute noch bei jedem Versuch probiere, ist wenn dann den Wheelie mit nach hinten umfallen zu beenden. Mit normalen Schuhen natürlich.



Welchen Zweck hat das genau? Eigentlich sollte man m.E. eher trainieren, wie man mit der Hinterradbremse das Nach-Hinten-Kippen verhindert. Denn in der Ebene oder bergab muss man beim Wheelie die Hinterradbremse dosieren können. 

P.S.: Checkt mal diesen Wheelie-Master hier

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8"]YouTube - Extreme MTB Stunts!!![/ame]


----------



## neoripper (21. September 2009)

einfach mal krass der typ, EDEL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OlegPopov (21. September 2009)

Also ich hab mein Wheelie aufm City Roller geübt... Dann kam mir der Gedanke des mal aufm Bike zu versuchen.
Geübt hab ich immer an leichten steigungen. Aber nich zu steil, sonst hat man schnell keine Kraft mehr.
und wenn ihr dann zu schnell werdet und den wheelie abbrechen müsst, versucht mal zu schalten. dann kann man bissle länger
Bin auch grad am Manual...
Ach ähm und schau dass der Sattel fest ist... Ich hab mal im Sitzen wheelie gemacht und dann ist die Sattelschraube gebrochen und ich saß mim Hinterteil voll auf dem spitzen Stange 
Gruß, Lorenz


----------



## neck (22. September 2009)

Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich ein wenig off topic bin.

Ich suche verzweifelt dieses Video wo einer (ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass es ein Italiener war) mit seinem (Renn-)Rad eine Passstrasse herunter fährt und das ganze in einem ziemlich rasantem Tempo und *ohne ein Vorderrrad montiert zu haben*. Könnte nicht jemand den Link zu dem Video posten, welches im Internet zu finden ist.

Danke


----------



## Calli Potter (22. September 2009)

Ein Kollege von mir fährt ohne Klickis verdammt klasse die Wheelies aber mit Klickis ist das was anderes ;-) aber ich trainiere weiter


----------



## FredericW (22. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Welchen Zweck hat das genau? Eigentlich sollte man m.E. eher trainieren, wie man mit der Hinterradbremse das Nach-Hinten-Kippen verhindert. Denn in der Ebene oder bergab muss man beim Wheelie die Hinterradbremse dosieren können.



Dafür muss man aber auch erstmal wissen wo genau die Grenze nach hinten ist. Und so oft hat man die als Anfänger sicherlich noch nciht ausgetestet


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2009)

FredericW schrieb:


> Dafür muss man aber auch erstmal wissen wo genau die Grenze nach hinten ist. Und so oft hat man die als Anfänger sicherlich noch nciht ausgetestet



Es besteht nur die Gefahr, dass man dann immer im heiklen Moment nach hinten absteigt anstatt das mit der Bremse zu verhindern. In meinen Kursen hatte ich mehrmals solche Kandidaten, die wie gesagt immer nach hinten weg sind 

Aber klar, da gibt es verschiedene Ansätze, wie man da das richtige Gefühl bekommt. Mir hat es damals gereicht, wenn ich um ein Haar nach hinten gekippt bin, es jedoch noch so gerade mit der HR-Bremse abgefangen habe

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## FredericW (22. September 2009)

Bin definitiv kein Coach. Von dem her wirst du es sicherlich besser wissen. 
Ich bin nur eher der ängstliche Typ ( dank mehrere Knochenbrüchen als Kind mitm Rad ) und denke für mich ist es so effektiver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (22. September 2009)

jaaj der wheelie. immer ein beliebtes thema und da gibts auh shcon ne menge freds dazu.
und trotzdem hilft einfach nur üben üben üben. irgendwann machts klick und man hat diesen punkt raus wo man eine optimale balance hat.

zum thema schneller werden.das problem habe icha uch imemr noch desöfteren.
einfach ma versuchen in nem lockeren ( schnelleren schrittempo ) schön gleichmäßig treten und dabei das vorderrad hochziehen und wirklich drauf achten ruhig weiterzutreten. man wird ja immer schneller da man die beschleunigung nutzt um das rad obenzu halten, aber es geht auch mit nem ruhigen tritt und weit genug hochgezogenem vorderrad.

finde das in dem video imer wieder faszinierend. vorallem da er mit angewinkelten armen den wheelie macht! das is echt pure balance bei dem.
nix mit treten und bremsen! echt genial


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> finde das in dem video imer wieder faszinierend. vorallem da er mit angewinkelten armen den wheelie macht! das is echt pure balance bei dem.nix mit treten und bremsen! echt genial



Das nächste Video hat mich damals fasziniert und entscheidend beeinflusst

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MjCVqsezSI"]YouTube - Manuals of Bobby Root[/ame]


----------



## berkel (22. September 2009)

Um beim Wheelie nicht schneller zu werden benutzt man einfach die HR-Bremse, dafür ist sie da . Wichtig ist, dass man beim Bremsen weiter tritt, sonst schlägt das Vorderrad runter.
Wenn man kein Gleichgewichtskünstler ist, geht es am besten wenn man die Bremse immer leicht schleifen lässt und dagegen an tritt. So kann man durch stärkeres Treten oder stärkeres Bremsen immer um den Kipppunkt vor und zurück pendeln und die Geschwindigkeit kontrollieren. Mit fortschreitender Übung wird dieses Pendeln immer geringer bis man quasi konstant am Kipppunkt fährt.


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (22. September 2009)

Zur Übung ein kleiner Tipp, der auch beim ersten Video gut rauskam: Sattelstütze versenken! Das macht es erst einmal sicherer.

Wheelie ist zwar ne schöne Sache, für die Trailabfahrten ist allerdings das Hinterrad-Versetzen die wichtigere Technik. Also beim Wheelie-Üben nicht den Front-Wheelie vergessen!


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2009)

Rainer_Calmund schrieb:


> Zur Übung ein kleiner Tipp, der auch beim ersten Video gut rauskam: Sattelstütze versenken! Das macht es erst einmal sicherer.
> Wheelie ist zwar ne schöne Sache, für die Trailabfahrten ist allerdings das Hinterrad-Versetzen die wichtigere Technik. Also beim Wheelie-Üben nicht den Front-Wheelie vergessen!



Für Wheelies lasse ich die Sattelstütze oben, somit sitze ich schön weit hinten über der Hinterradachse. Für Manuals mache ich sie natürlich runter, im Stehen stört der Sattel nur. 

Zum Praxisnutzen: Den Manual kann man wirklich häufig auf Trails gebrauchen, insofern lohnt es eher direkt ihn zu erlernen, anstatt Ewigkeiten den Wheelie zu üben. _Siehe HIER_: *+++ KLICK +++*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## enter (22. September 2009)

korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege!

wheelie = mit treten
manual = ohne treten  

oder??

zumindest übe ich nach dieser auffassung manual ^^

dazu kann ich bis jetzt auf jedenfall den tipp geben, dass man den lieber erstmal auf leicht abschüssigen wiesen üben sollte, im park zb!

ich habe den nen halben tag auf ner kleinen straße geübt, bis ich übergekippt bin, weil zu heftig am lenker gezogen. war so erschrocken, dass ich vergaß, die hr-bremse zu ziehen *KLATSCH und da hatte mich mein alter freund "asphalt" aus den skateboardzeiten wieder in seine arme genommen :/ = 2 wochen rumgehumpel

kann es sein, dass manual leichter mit einem dirt-rahmen funzt? wegen geometrie? also leichter auf dem kipp-punkt zu halten? ich habe z.Z. noch einen cc-rahmen und es kommt mir so vor, als wäre das nur ein sehr schmaler "kipp-bereich"
hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine..

gruß


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2009)

enter schrieb:


> korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege!
> 
> wheelie = mit treten
> manual = ohne treten
> ...



*Wheelie*: Im Sitzen und größtenteils mit Treten. Einsatz der Hinterradbremse.







*Manual*: Im Stehen und ohne Treten. Einsatz von Gewichtsverlagerung.






Vor allem der Manual ist mit einem Dirtbike einfacher. Kürzere Kettenstreben, kurzer Vorbau etc.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (22. September 2009)

ich finde es in meinen augen immer etwas quatsch über irgendwelche geometrien bzw bikeformen zu sprechen mit denen es leichter geht oder besser zu üben ist.
ihr wollt es doch mit eurem rad beherrschen, also müsst ihr es auch mit dem üben.
man holt sich ja nihct extra ein fahrrad mit dem man den wheelie schnell und einfach beherrscht, aber sonst nichts anfangen kann.

deshalb lasse habe ciha uch den sattel in der position gelassen mit der ich die meiste zeit unterwegs bin, bzw auch ma gemütlich durch die stadtcruise unda dann auch auf hinterrad die straße entlangfahren kann


----------



## enter (22. September 2009)

k, danke! lag ich also nit falsch 

also ist das gar nit auch so falsch, dass ich beim wheelie sitze ^^

und beim manual ist das mitm a*sch hinter das hinterrad zu ziehen glaube ich der knackpunkt, wo es bei mir noch etwas hapert..

aber danke! auch für die grafik, die hat es mir nochmal etwas deutlicher gemacht!

edit: @erlkoenig81
ich übe ja auch mit meinem momentanen bike - bleibt mir ja auch nix anderes übrig! jedoch habe ich mir diese frage halt gestellt. und es ist ja wohl dann auch so, dass ein manual mit nem dreckrad einfacher ist! ein rahmen liegt inzwischen auch bei mir zuhause und wartet auf seinen aufbau..


----------



## Wimbo (22. September 2009)

Also ich übe das Wheely effektiv seit ca. nem Jahr. Mittlerweile schaff ich Wheelys so weit ich will, kommt hald immer drauf an wie die Windverhältnisse sind. Bei starkem Seitenwind schaffst du es nicht sehr lange und auch nur schwer. Mein Rekord lag bei etwas über 1km, weil wenn man mal den "Sweetpoint" finden kann, geht der Rest mit der Zeit ganz von alleine. Bergab machts natürlich Hammer Spaß wenn man lässig draufsitzt, das Vorderrad hochreißt und nicht mehr treten braucht und alle Autofahrer schauen einen ganz komisch an 
BTW: Ich hab rausgefunden dass das Manual üben mit einem Hardtail viel leichter geht als mit einem Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (22. September 2009)

irgendwie ist das bei mir auhc total tagesform abhängig. heute z.b. habe ich keinen vernünftigen wheelie hinbekommen 

wobei manuals sauch sehr lässig ausshen. vorallem wenn man bergab ainfach schön laufen lassen kann.

abe manuals bekomme ich überhaupt nicht hin!!  finde ich wesentlich schwieriger!
und bergab schonma gar nit


----------



## holmamalabier (23. September 2009)

tagesform is der punkt
gerade wege sin auch ned schlecht, bei gullideckln fängt mein fuuly zu schaukln an...


----------



## Nesclick (24. September 2009)

Buääähhh ich könnte heulen, denn leider bin ich nicht in der Lage den Wheelie mal geradeaus zu fahren. Immer zieht es mich nach links o. rechts, und das kann ich dann nicht mehr ausgleichen, auch wenn ich 2m lange Kniehe hätte...........................................Talentfreie Zone


----------



## Marc B (25. September 2009)

Nesclick schrieb:


> Buääähhh ich könnte heulen, denn leider bin ich nicht in der Lage den Wheelie mal geradeaus zu fahren. Immer zieht es mich nach links o. rechts, und das kann ich dann nicht mehr ausgleichen, auch wenn ich 2m lange Kniehe hätte...........................................Talentfreie Zone



Nee, eher Übungssache Bei mir hat das auch gedauert. Konzentriere dich beim Hochziehen des Lenkers, dass du gleichmäßig an beiden Seiten ziehst, denn meistens zieht man ungleich und kommt schon schief in den Wheelie. 
Ansonsten arbeite mit den Knien: Kippt dein Bike nach rechts, schieb das linke Knie nach außen (während du pedalierst). Und: Üben, üben, üben...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Nesclick (25. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Nee, eher Übungssache Bei mir hat das auch gedauert. Konzentriere dich beim Hochziehen des Lenkers, dass du gleichmäßig an beiden Seiten ziehst, denn meistens zieht man ungleich und kommt schon schief in den Wheelie.
> Ansonsten arbeite mit den Knien: Kippt dein Bike nach rechts, schieb das linke Knie nach außen (während du pedalierst). Und: Üben, üben, üben...
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


 OK ich weiss, Übung macht den Meister.Ich werde auch nicht aufgeben u. sehr fleißig sein.Aber manchmal könnt ich mein Rad gerade aus in die Presse verbannen Wie lange hast du denn ca. gebraucht?????


----------



## Marc B (25. September 2009)

Genau weiß ich es nicht genau, aber das hat schon Monate gedauert. Das war 2001, also schon was her


----------



## Timy (28. September 2009)

Bin auch grade wieder dabei den wheelie durch die straßen zu ziehen und es macht echt höllisch Spaß. Am anfang ist es echt am besten auf einem weg mit leichter Steigung zu üben und nen kleinen gang benutzen, damit bekommt man auch das vorderrad am leichtesten hoch und nie den finger an der Hr-Bremse vergessen ;-) wenn das dann klappt nen größeren benutzen schön ausbalancieren und den Punkt finden bei dem das Rad einfach läuft.


----------



## intox (29. September 2009)

Wie göttlich macht dieser "Jar" eigentlich seinen frontmanual?? zu geil..

Wie viele schon sagten am Anfang immer am Berg üben da wird man nie zu schnell und kann schön ausbalancieren. Taste mich auch gerade an die Manuals ran, verlangt ein wenig mehr Überwindung =)

lg intox


----------



## chrissi93 (1. Oktober 2009)

da hab ich noch n schönes video gefunden:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hy4st77SUE&feature=related"]YouTube - How to wheelie tutorial german deutsch[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. Oktober 2009)

chrissi93 schrieb:


> da hab ich noch n schönes video gefunden:



Nice one. Nur den Sattel würde ich oben lassen, damit man den Schwerpunkt schön weit hinten über der Hinterradachse hat.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Alf071292 (1. Oktober 2009)

Bin zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert und da hats mich gestern dann noch gepackt und ich habs gleich mal ausprobiert.
Nach ner halben Stunde hab ich dann aufgehört weil es dunkel wurde aber mein bester Wheelie ging ca 2,5 m weit.
Heute nochmal ne Stunde geübt und den "Rekord" auf ca 4 m erhöht.
Ist doch eigentlich für den Anfang ein recht gutes Ergebnis.
mal schauen wie sichs weiter entwickelt.
Wie sollte ich denn am besten die Blickführung gestalten?
@Nesclick

Hab auch festgestellt wenn ich mit dem linken Fuß gasgebe beim Vorderrad hochziehen ziehts mich immer nach links und wenn ichs mim rechten mache eher nach rechts.


----------



## The-Rainmaker (2. Oktober 2009)

also, ich konnte vor etwa 25 jahren nen perfekten wheelie auf dem bmx, damals ganz cool mit gelöstem vorderrad, dass sich dann beim wheelen aus der gabel löst...mehrere kilometer waren echt keine seltenheit, aber ist schon lange her und ein bmx ist wie gemacht zum wheelen. fange gerade mit meinem neuen fully an wieder wheelies zu üben, klappt schon ganz gut, bin allerdings von weit von damals entfernt. mit meinem X-bike klappt es nicht so genial, hat dafür aber auch ne sch* geo. aus meiner erfahrung...kleiner gang, vorne anreißen und mit der bremse den kippunkt ausbalancieren, dann wirds auch mit dem kilometerfressen ;-)


----------



## bernte_one (2. Oktober 2009)

hallo

bin zwar auch kein Experte was Wheelies anbelangt aber ich hätte noch einen Tipp fürs Feintuning:

1) wer angst hat nach hinten überzukippen oder bei wem das bike nach vorne weg fluscht der sollte den sattel mal tiefer stellen.

2) die die Probleme haben das vr nach oben zu bekommen sollten den Sattel stückchenweise weiter hoch stellen
in der richtigen Position braucht man nicht mehr am Lenker reißen-was meistens nicht exakt wiederholt werden kann sondern man zieht nur noch leicht 
den Rest nimmt aus der Positionsverlagerung des Oberkörpers (leicht nach hinten)

mit verstellen der Sattelhöhe verändert man die Hebelwirkung auf die Hr Nabe- also den Drehpunkt  (glaube ich)


----------



## McCaggny (2. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Nice one. Nur den Sattel würde ich oben lassen, damit man den Schwerpunkt schön weit hinten über der Hinterradachse hat.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


Also die Sache mit der Sattelhöhe ist wirklich nicht so ganz einfach.Man muß es ausprobieren, und schauen was einem besser liegt, denn
Sattel tief = Schwerpunkt (Rückenlage) weiter nach hinten,aber dafür kann man die Kniehe weiter nach außen stellen um die Balance zu halten.
Sattel hoch = Schwerpunkt (Rückenlage)liegt nicht so weit über dem Hinterrad jedoch kann man durch die eher gestreckten Kniehe nicht so leicht die Ba. halten.
Ich habe den Sattel lieber weiter unten, dann kann man auch nicht so tief fallen


----------



## Marc B (2. Oktober 2009)

McCaggny schrieb:


> (...)
> Sattel tief = Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten,aber dafür kann man die Kniehe weiter nach außen stellen um die Balance zu halten.
> Sattel hoch = Schwerpunkt liegt nicht so weit über dem Hinterrad jedoch hat man durch die eher gestreckten Kniehe nicht so leicht die Ba. halten.
> (...)



Schwerpunkt weit hinten ist ja etwas positives! 

Ergo: Sattel hoch = Schwerpunkt weiter hinten und immer noch easy zu handeln mit den Knien.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. Oktober 2009)

P.S.: Ist jedoch auch abhängig von den individuelleb Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann den Wheelie gar nicht im Sitzen 
Das klappt bei mir nur im Stehen. Im Sitzen geht gar nichts, da bekomm ich das Rad vielleicht 5 cm hoch.

Und ich habe noch ein Problem: Wenn das Rad oben ist muss ich irgendwie immer schneller in die Pedalen treten um das Rad oben zu halten und nach 1 -2 Metern setzt das Rad dann auf, weil es nicht mehr schneller geht.


----------



## Marc B (2. Oktober 2009)

@Lucas: Mit Pedalieren geht im Sitzen besser (Wheelie), aber da du ein Dirtbike fährst (UMF Hardy) rate ich dir anstelle des Wheelies den Manual zu lernen. Dieser Move ist vielseitig einsetzbar und lässt sich mit anderen Tricks kombinieren, z.B. Bunny Hop to Manual:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyPykJ0tiog"]YouTube - bunnyhop to manual[/ame]

Hier noch mal die Unterscheidung von Wheelie und Manual:

*Wheelie*: Im Sitzen und größtenteils mit Treten. Einsatz der Hinterradbremse.







*Manual*: Im Stehen und ohne Treten. Einsatz von Gewichtsverlagerung.






Der Manual ist geht deinem Dirtbike sehr gut, weil das Rad kürzere Kettenstreben, einen kurzen Vorbau und eine verspielte Geometrie hat.

Hier der Manual erklärt von Ryan Leech:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-Nn4Z5WVIg"]YouTube - manuals[/ame]

Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## arnomtb (2. Oktober 2009)

neck schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich ein wenig off topic bin.
> 
> Ich suche verzweifelt dieses Video wo einer (ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass es ein Italiener war) mit seinem (Renn-)Rad eine Passstrasse herunter fährt und das ganze in einem ziemlich rasantem Tempo und *ohne ein Vorderrrad montiert zu haben*. Könnte nicht jemand den Link zu dem Video posten, welches im Internet zu finden ist.
> 
> Danke



Hallo, der Italiener heisst Simone Temperato und hier seine HP(www.magicotempe.com). Leider nur auf italienisch.... Unter den Videos findest du unter anderem die Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch mit wheelie!!!!!!! Zudem hat er heuer die Sellarunde (55km und 1600hm) mit den Pässen Campolongo, Grödner Joch, Sella Joch und Pordoi gemacht. Aufstieg mit Rennrad, Abfahrt mit Mtb..
Da könnte man noch was lernen


----------



## Mop-pi (3. Oktober 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir fährt ohne Klickis verdammt klasse die Wheelies aber mit Klickis ist das was anderes ;-) aber ich trainiere weiter




Mit Klickis geht bei mir gar nicht, da hab ich richtig Angst das ich vom Bike fliege


----------



## urghhh! (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

mal eine Frage: im Sitzen bekomme ich das Vorderrad irgendwie gar nicht kontrolliert in die richtige Höhe, das wird viel zu ruckartig. Im Stehen habe ich da deutlich mehr Gefühl. Außerdem denke ich, dass ich im Stehen immer noch besser abspringen kann, wenn ich irgendwie nach hinten oder zur Seite kippe, bin also mutiger beim Hochziehen. Kann man denn im Stehen das Vorderrad hochziehen und sich anschließend hinsetzen um Wheely zu fahren und zu pedalieren ? Oder ist das eher noch schwieriger und ich sollte dann lieber gleich den Manual üben statt den Wheely ?


----------



## Vinh (5. Oktober 2009)

So könntest Du es doch auch machen. Erstmal Manual und wenn du
den kannst , kannst du dich immer langsamer hinsetzen während du diesen "sweet point" hälst. Vielleicht hilft dir das. 

Gruß Vinh


----------



## Marc B (6. Oktober 2009)

urghhh! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage: im Sitzen bekomme ich das Vorderrad irgendwie gar nicht kontrolliert in die richtige Höhe, das wird viel zu ruckartig. Im Stehen habe ich da deutlich mehr Gefühl. Außerdem denke ich, dass ich im Stehen immer noch besser abspringen kann, wenn ich irgendwie nach hinten oder zur Seite kippe, bin also mutiger beim Hochziehen. Kann man denn im Stehen das Vorderrad hochziehen und sich anschließend hinsetzen um Wheely zu fahren und zu pedalieren ? Oder ist das eher noch schwieriger und ich sollte dann lieber gleich den Manual üben statt den Wheely ?



Wenn du das im Stehen machst, pedalierst du dann oder kommst du ohne aus? 

Das Ganze ist wie so oft beim Biken eine Kopfsache, da man Angst hat nach hinten wegzukippen. Mein Tipp: Vertraue deiner Hinterradbremse mit der du den Worst-Case, bei dem du nach hinten fällst, sicher verhindern kannst. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es jedoch wirklich sinnvoll erst den Manual zu erlernen, er hat mehr Praxisbezug auf dem Trail und schult auch das Halten des Sweet-Points. Vor allem kann es dann nicht passieren, dass man die Wheelie-Technik mit dem Dosieren der HR-Bremse beim Manual übernimmt und sich somit die Technik versaut. So erging es mir nämlich damals...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## lost_Angel (6. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Vor allem kann es dann nicht passieren, dass man die Wheelie-Technik mit dem Dosieren der HR-Bremse beim Manual übernimmt und sich somit die Technik versaut. So erging es mir nämlich damals...
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc




und genau so ergeht es mir gerade


----------



## Marc B (6. Oktober 2009)

lost_Angel schrieb:


> und genau so ergeht es mir gerade



Viel viel üben, dann bekommst du das in den Griff. Ist halt ein angewöhnter Reflex im Manual immer anzufangen die HR einzusetzen. Der Manual wird dann etwas zuckelig und wenn man minimal zu stark zieht fällt das VR direkt runter. Wie gesagt, wenn du viel übst, wird das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urghhh! (6. Oktober 2009)

ja danke. ok. dann übe ich das weiter erstmal im Stehen, wobei ich nicht pedaliere, also nicht wirklich weit komme. Im Sitzen mit der Hinterradbremse das klappt gar nicht, denn die halte ich dann aus Angst eher krampfartig fest ) Aber ich finde es im Stehen irgendwie "natürlicher", weil man sonst beim Biken ja auch nicht im Sattel sitzt, und man hat mehr deutlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## Harry_I (6. Oktober 2009)

lost_Angel schrieb:


> und genau so ergeht es mir gerade



und mir auch!

Den Wheely pedalieren/HR-Bremse kann ich (fast) beliebig lange. Auch mit dem TreckingRad. Mit dem RR ist schon sehr schwer, da die Bremsen untem am Lenker sind.

Mit Klickies habe ich wesentlich mehr Schwierigkeiten. Nicht dass ich Angst hätte nach hinten überzukippen, sondern die seitliche Kontrolle ist wesentlich schlechter! Die Klickies haben ja etwas Spiel. Der Fuß lässt sich fast ohne Wiederstand etwas drehen. 
Ich denke für den Kraftschluss Fahrer-Fahrrad ist es notwendig, dass der Fuß "spielfrei" auf dem Pedal steht. Nur dann kann man die seitliche Balance auch auf das Rad übertragen. 
- so jedenfalls mein Eindruck (vielleicht rede ich mir auch nur was ein).

Sollten wir für den Manual einen eigenen Thread aufmachen oder hier "behandeln"?


----------



## andi. (6. Oktober 2009)

ich wäre auch für einen separaten manual-thread. sonst kommen neulinge eher noch durcheinander.


----------



## Tom Servo (6. Oktober 2009)

Gestreckte Arme. Das ist wahrscheinlich der Weg zum Erfolg. Bisher zieh ich immer den Lenker auf mich zu. Funktioniert bis zu ein paar Metern, dann kipp ich meistens zur Seite weg.


----------



## Harry_I (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist der Manual-Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425627


----------



## reifenfresser (11. Oktober 2009)

ich hab das problem, ne rücktritt bremse zu haben...wie soll ich das handeln?


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2009)

einfach nicht zurücktreten .. ?! ich für meinen teil brauche hn auch nach 500m nicht ?!


----------



## reifenfresser (11. Oktober 2009)

ja nee, das eh nich. aber wenn ich kurz vorm überschlag bin, kann ich nich abbremsen, ohne unglaublich ausm gleichgewicht zu kommen. ich hab ja keine hinterrad handbremse


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2009)

aso .. mhm .. da wirds schwerer ... stimmt wenn du die Beine nach hinten bewegt geht's derbe weiter nach hinten rüber ... vllt wäre da nen Stoppie der bessere Trick für dich^^

ne du sry da weiß ich nciht weiter .. hoffe aber jmd anders hier is schlauer .. müsste doch zu schaffens ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifenfresser (11. Oktober 2009)

naja, es ist natürlich irgendwie machbar, wenn man das gleichgewicht richtig gut halten kann, aber mit hinterrad bremse wärs natürlich etwas leichter


----------



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2009)

Wheelie ohne Hinterradbremse ist übel und vor allem bergab weiß ich nicht, wie das gehen soll (ist halt saugefährlich). Montier die am besten eine HR-Bremse und dann hat sich das Problem gelöst


----------



## KainerM (11. Oktober 2009)

Wheelie mitm Rücktritt wird schwer. Muss du halt probieren, das zu koordinieren. Sollte mit etwas übung gehen.

Ein paar Grundsätzliche Tipps für Wheelies:
- Macht Gleichgewichtsübungen. Balancieren auf schmalen Kanten etc. - das hilft beim Wheelielernen enorm.
- Keine Angst vorm umkippen. Wenn es sich wirklich nimmer ausgeht kann man immernoch hinten abspringen.
- Übt bergauf oder in einer Wiese. Der etwas höhere Rollwiederstand hilft, weil man nicht so schnell zu schnell wird.
- Bremstechnik üben. Für einen Wheelie ists wichtig im ersten Moment etwas schärfer zu Bremsen, danach die Bremse wieder lockern und idealerweise gleichzeitig Bremsen und treten bis ihr wieder im Gleichgewicht seid.
- Seitliches Gleichgewicht hält man beim Wheelie indem man in die "falsche" Richtung lenkt. Wenn ihr in die Richtung lenkt, in die es euch zieht, wird die Schräglage nurnoch schlimmer. Alternativ mit dem Knie etwas nach außen, ist der coolere Stil.
- kein zu leichter Gang. Er sollte gerade leicht genug sein damit ihr das Bike ohne größere Probleme hochbekommt, sonst geht euch zu schnell die Puste aus.
- Hardtails sind einfacher oben zu halten als Fullies.
- Füße bleiben auf den Pedalen. Wenn ihr einen Fuß zum ausgleichen vom Pedal nehmt wars das mit dem Wheelie.
- Sitzen bleiben. Wheelies im Stehen sind wesentlich schwerer zu halten.
- Sattel so etwa 5-10cm niedriger als normalerweise. Das hilft dabei das Gleichwicht zu halten.


Wenn ihr das alles berücksichtigt und lange genug übt werdet ihr noch viel Spaß beim wheelen haben. Ich bin zu meinen besten Zeiten mehrere Kilometer am Stück gefahren - ab einem gewissen Punkt gehts ewig. Ebenso könnt ihr mit der Zeit anfangen einhändige Wheelies zu fahren - oder einmal dazwischen klatschen. Möglich ist das alles 

Wenn ihr schon gut seid könnt ihr für den Funfaktor auch Mal ohne Vorderrad fahren, das geht deutlich leichter, man darf halt nur nicht vergessen dass man beim Stehenbleiben die Füße runter tun muß. Alternativ Schnellspanner lockern, und vor unwissenden einen Wheelie reißen - erstaunte Blicke sind garantiert. Sollte halt ein Kumpel dabei sein der das Vorderrad mitnimmt während ihr abzischt.

mfg


----------



## reifenfresser (12. Oktober 2009)

mein rahmen ist ziemlich bmx größe..(ist nämlich nen friesiertes kinderfahrrad, das erklärt auch die rücktritt bremse)und daher hab ich im sitzen NULL kraft, und bin "verpflichtet" im stehen wheelie zu machen. sieht noch nicht einmal besser aus

leider hab ich diese anlötstellen(heißen die halterungen für die v-brakes so?ich glaub schon oder?) nicht am rahmen...müsst ich also machen lassen. wie viel kostet das wohl?


----------



## bastl-axel (21. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wheelies sind wirklich ein ziemlicher Spaß, für den man jedoch lange üben muss, bis er richtig gut klappt. Das Ziel ist es dann, den Move lässig und easy aussehen zu lassen
> Hier ein Video-Tutorial von Ryan Leech:
> YouTube - wheelies


 
Naja, der hat aber auch einen ziemlich niedrigen Schwerpunkt.Sattel so tief, das er sich beim Treten mit den Knien die Ohren zuhalten kann. Auf einem BMX-Rad ist ein Wheelie auch viel leichter als auf einen normal hohem Rad. Der Punkt zwischen Vorderrad runter oder überschlagen, ist da viel kleiner. Trotzdem gut.

Gruß,bastl-axel


----------



## stephanw (21. Oktober 2009)

Als Aufmunterung für Anfänger: Noch vor 2 Monaten konnte ich praktisch gar keinen Wheelie, jetzt war die längste Strecke 300 m mit leichter Kurve. Es wird immer besser und macht einen Riesenspaß. Und natürlich wird es täglich ruhiger und entspannter. Nur einmal hat es mich nach hinten abgelegt - weil ich Depp den Finger von der Bremse zum Schalthebel genommen habe  ;-) 

Noch ein Tipp: mit einer Acht im Hinterrad (schäm ;-) ) ist es sehr schwer, weil die Bremse nicht zu dosieren ist. Man legt die Bremse an, dann kommt die Acht am Bremsgummi vorbei und an hat plötzlich volle Bremse.

Ich fahre vorne mittig und hinten den dritt- oder viertgrößten Kranz.

Nicht aufgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2009)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Naja, der hat aber auch einen ziemlich niedrigen Schwerpunkt.Sattel so tief, das er sich beim Treten mit den Knien die Ohren zuhalten kann. Auf einem BMX-Rad ist ein Wheelie auch viel leichter als auf einen normal hohem Rad. Der Punkt zwischen Vorderrad runter oder überschlagen, ist da viel kleiner. Trotzdem gut.
> 
> Gruß,bastl-axel



Joa, so würde ich das auch nie machen. Wenn ich den Sattel unten habe, mache ich Manuals, aber Wheelies nur mit Sattel oben Daran gewöhnt man sich schnell. Und mein Problemknie mag es so viel lieber.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Harry_I (22. Oktober 2009)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Naja, der hat aber auch einen ziemlich niedrigen Schwerpunkt.Sattel so tief, das er sich beim Treten mit den Knien die Ohren zuhalten kann. Auf einem BMX-Rad ist ein Wheelie auch viel leichter als auf einen normal hohem Rad. Der Punkt zwischen Vorderrad runter oder überschlagen, ist da viel kleiner. Trotzdem gut.
> 
> Gruß,bastl-axel



Auch als Aufmunterung: Ich habe den Wheelie mit dem Treckingrad (28 Zoll) gelernt. Ist schon eine ganze Weile her - es gab noch kaum Mountainbikes und schon gar kein Internet-Forum mit Tips hierzu

Aber ich war mir sicher, dass es gehen muss! Ein Rücklicht, ein Schutzblech und eine neue Starrgabel später (nach ca. 2 Jahre) konnte ich behaupten den Wheelie zu können. 

Bei Üben fiel es mir leichter wenn der Dynamo am Hinterrad aktiv war. Durch dieses gleichmäßige Bremsen konnte auf die richtige Hinterradbremse verzichtet werden und die Steuerung erfolgte ausschließlich durch den Vortrieb.

Lasst Euch nicht entmutigen! Auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter lassen sich Dinge noch erlernen. Dauert nur viel viel länger wie bei einem Jugendlichen!
Aber wenn man wirklich will und dranbleibt, dann wird es!

Harry


----------



## iInsane (26. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit ganz niedrigem Sattel viel besser als mit hohem. Man kann dann das Vorderrad zwar minimal schwieriger hochziehen, weil man bei zurück"schleudern" weniger Kraft hat. Aber dafür ist der Schwerpunkt näher an der HR-Achse, wodurch der Hebel keiner wird und das Fahrrad nicht mehr ganz so sensibel auf Bewegungen reagiert.

Das bedeutet dann dass man mehr Zeit zum Reagieren hat.
(ich hab nen riesigen XL Rahmen und da mach die Sattelhöhe mMn den entscheidenden Unterschied)

und üben, üben, üben ich hab ca. 1 Jahr gebraucht, aber mittlerweile machts richtig Fun und ich kann auch Kurven fahren


----------



## Marc B (26. Oktober 2009)

iInsane schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit ganz niedrigem Sattel viel besser als mit hohem. (...) Aber dafür ist der Schwerpunkt näher an der HR-Achse (...)



Mit hohem Sattel ist der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten. Vom Gefühl her passt mir das sehr, von der Physik weiss ich nicht genau, wie der Hebel ist

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Harry_I (27. Oktober 2009)

Sattel niedrig -> schlecht für die Knie, dafür mehr Spielraum für Ausgleichsbewegungen vor allem für die seitliche Balance.

Sattel hoch -> die Kniegelenke werden es danken, dafür seitlich etwas schwieriger aber insgesamt entspannteres Fahren.

Wichtig für die Ausgleichsbewegungen ist eine gute Verbindung zwischen Schuh und Pedal sowie Gesäß - Sattel.

Mit Klickies ist der Wheelie deutlich schwieriger, weil sich der Fuß leicht auf dem Pedal dreht und dadurch der Kraftschluss für die Ausgleichsbewegungen fehlt.

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Sattel. Rutschige Hose (Kunstfaser) auf glattem Kunststoff ist schlechter als Jeans (Baumwollhose) auf nassem Wildledersattel.

Seit ich eine Teleskop-Sattelstütze fahre, habe deutlich mehr Schwierigkeiten beim Wheely. Der Sattel hat etwas Spiel welches ich beim normalen Fahren nicht merke. Beim Wheely jedoch merkt man wie bei den Ausgleichsbewegungen Kraft über den Sattel übertragen wird. 

Kommt bei so feinfühligen Bewegungen (wie dem Wheelie) irgendwo Spiel ins Spiel (Pedal, Sattel, Griffe, Bremse, Federung, platter Reifen, Felgenunwucht, Speichenspannung, ..) muss ich mich zusätzlich noch auf diese Spiel einstellen. Es könnte sein, dass es dadurch unmöglich wird den Wheelie zu erlernen.

Wenn ich den Wheelie schon kann, dann ist es sicher möglich sich auf alles mögliche einzustellen. Aber die Anfänger sollten sich "einwandfreies" Material gönnen.

Harry


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen...ich fahre derzeit so, das ich das Vorderrad soweit hochziehe das ich kurz vor der Stelle bin wo man denkt "Shit, das war zu weit - PANIK!". 
Da ich immer nur kurz bis davon ziehe brauche ich die Hinterradbremse im Normalfall nicht...allerdings kippe ich im Endeffekt auch immer wieder nach vorne, was natürlich daran liegt das ich den Wheelie noch nicht perfekt kann. Die eigentliche Frage ist aber jetzt ob man wirklich genau BIS zu diesem Punkt gehen muss, also das man denkt man fliegt hinten gleich rüber, oder reicht es immer nur bis kurz vor diesen Punkt zu gehen?
Ich hoffe irgendwer versteht was ich meine - kann das nicht besser erklären.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (29. Oktober 2009)

also beim "hochziehen" gehe ich nihct soweit dass ich direkt denke ich kippe nach hinten. da ich meist nur "leicht" anziehe und dann mit 1-2 pedalumdrehungen ich mich erst zum kipppunkt hin bewege.

und dann passiert mir das auch meist erst wenn ich ein paar meter fahre, da ich mich dann weiter hinten reinlege.


----------



## berkel (29. Oktober 2009)

@DiaryOfDreams
Als Normalsterblicher pendelt man beim richtigen Wheelie immer ganz leicht um den Kipppunkt vor und zurück, durch Bremsen und Treten. Sonst kann man die Geschwindkeit nicht konstant halten, außer es geht bergauf. Mit viel Übung wird diese Pendelbewegung so gering, dass man sie praktisch nicht sehen kann.
Ich ziehe das VR hoch bis kurz über den Kipppunkt und ziehe dann die Bremse (eigentlich lege ich die Beläge schon während des Hochziehens an die Scheibe an damit das Bremsen flüssiger wird). Die Bremse lasse ich dann immer ganz leicht schleifen und variiere nur den Bremsdruck und trete dabei die ganze Zeit weiter, also praktisch gegen die Bremse. Am Anfang ist das Ganze durch die mangelnde Feinmotorik sehr unruhig und es wird dir oft das VR runterplumpsen weil die Dosierung der Bremse viel zu grob/stark ist.

Edit: Am Anfang ist es wahrscheinlich einfacher so wie von erlkoenig beschrieben langsam hoch zu ziehen.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. Oktober 2009)

Okay...das Problem mit der Bremse habe ich vor allem in der Form, das ich die kaum wahrnehme, solange alles gut läuft. Ist der Kipppunkt dann erreicht erschrecke ich mich und greife voll rein...naja, muss ich halt noch viel üebn.


----------



## berkel (30. Oktober 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Okay...das Problem mit der Bremse habe ich vor allem in der Form, das ich die kaum wahrnehme, solange alles gut läuft. Ist der Kipppunkt dann erreicht erschrecke ich mich und greife voll rein...naja, muss ich halt noch viel üebn.



Deshalb lasse ich die Bremse immer leicht schleifen, dann fällt die Bremsdosierung leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöber (5. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Erstmal muss ich hier den leuten absolut recht geben. Mit Klickies ist Wheelie üben echt, auf gut deutsch gesagt Sch****!!

Aber die neuen Pedalen sind da, und jetzt kann es weiter gehen

Meine Frage zu dem ganzen, ist es Zufall das in den ganzen Videos die ausgestreckten Arme beim Wheelie fahren beinahe jedesmal in der Waagerechten sind?
Heißt das wenn man den Punkt erreicht, also die Arme Waagerecht, oder parrallel zum Boden stehen, hat man die "perfekte" Position um das Gleichgewicht zu halten, oder spinn ich mir da gerade was zurecht?

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine?!?!?!?


----------



## asroc (5. November 2009)

stöber schrieb:


> Meine Frage zu dem ganzen, ist es Zufall das in den ganzen Videos die ausgestreckten Arme beim Wheelie fahren beinahe jedesmal in der Waagerechten sind?
> Heißt das wenn man den Punkt erreicht, also die Arme Waagerecht, oder parrallel zum Boden stehen, hat man die "perfekte" Position um das Gleichgewicht zu halten, oder spinn ich mir da gerade was zurecht?
> 
> Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine?!?!?!?



Das ist eher abhängig von der Rahmen-Geometrie, Sattelhöhe, Lenkerhöhe und Fahrergewicht / Fahrergröße.


----------



## stöber (5. November 2009)

asroc schrieb:


> Das ist eher abhängig von der Rahmen-Geometrie, Sattelhöhe, Lenkerhöhe und Fahrergewicht / Fahrergröße.


 
Ich habs schon fast geahnt! Wäre ja auch zu einfach


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. November 2009)

Ich krieg' die Krise....in den Wheelie komme ich mittlerweile problemlos rein. Wobei problemlos stimmt nicht ganz - wenn ich nicht einen gaaanz langsamen ruhigen Wheelie starte ziehe ich mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einer Seite und komme deswegen nach 1-2 Metern wieder runter. Das nervt. Kann man - ausser beim Wheelie an sich - irgendwie üben das man da gleichmäßig zieht und somit ein Problem weniger hat? Sonst wird das ja nie was mit endlos Wheelies...


----------



## Harry_I (16. November 2009)

Je schneller man fährt, umso stabiler fährt man.

Wenn der Bremsreflex sitzt und Du sicher bist nicht nach Hinten umzukippen dann fahre so schnell wie möglich. 
Also den Gang so hoch wählen, dass Du das Rad noch hoch bekommst und es mit Weitertreten oben halten kannst.

Auch schwerere Felgen + Reifen stabilisieren durch die höheren Kreiselkräfte.

Ansonsten auch mal überprüfen, ob nicht irgendwo Spiel ist. 
(Lenker, Vorbau, Tretlager, Pedale, Naben, Speichenspannung, Dämpfer, Hinterbaulager, Sattelstütze, Sattel, usw.)

Echter Kraftschluss zwischen Schuhe (nicht zu weiche Sohle, fest zugebunden!) und Pedal, zwischen Hose und Sattel ist vorhanden?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (16. November 2009)

@Harry_I:
Ich denke nicht das irgendwas locker ist (abgesehen von 'ner Schraube ). Aber das mit der Geschwindigkeit könnte ich mal testen.


----------



## Marc B (16. November 2009)

Versuche gleichmaessig am Lenker zu ziehen und waehrend des Wheelies durch ein nach aussen schieben des Knies wahrend du pedalierst das seitliche Wegkippen zu verhindern.

Bleib dran und ueben ueben ueben. Ich habe damals auch Zeit dazu gebraucht


----------



## everywhere.local (16. November 2009)

dem umkippen kann man auch durch einlenken entgegenwirken ... oder durch bewegung der hüfte...

aber ohne üben üben üben ist jeder tipp wertlos


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (16. November 2009)

Das mit dem lenken zur anderen Seite klappt leider noch gar nicht - der Lenker dreht sich in die Richtung in die ich zu fallen drohe und dann war es das meistens auch schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (16. November 2009)

gegenlenken und anderes knie raus 
wenns ganz extrem wird, brems ich n bissl und lehn mich auch nochn stück nach hinten (um dem bremsmoment entgegenzuwirken)


----------



## Henny. (21. November 2009)

Hiho

ich hab das Problem, dass mein Wheelie teilweise schneller wird, dabei das Vorderrad aber abkippt und ich mit Treten nicht hinterher kommen kann, auch wenn teilweise schon ein höherer Gang ist. Und dann setz ich eben irgendwann wieder auf. Kann man dem irgendwie entgegenwirken oder muss man da einfach abbrechen?
Dabei ist zu sagen, dass ich mit meinem XC-Hardtail ohne abgesenkten Sattel fahre - damit ichs auch so kann - also ist es bissl komplizierter sich dahinter zu lehnen, wie ich finde. Oder muss das gemacht werden, damits erfolgreich wird?


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2009)

@Henny: Du musst nun den Balancepunkt zwischen nach hinten lehnen plus pedalieren (Vorderrad steigt dadurch) und dem dosierten Betätigen der Hinterradbremse finden (dadurch verhinderst du, dass du nach hinten wegkippst, ergo das Vorderrad sinkt dadurch wieder ein bisschen ab). 

Durch gleichmäßiges Pedalieren und den feinfühligen Einsatz der Hinterradbremse wird das Gleichgewicht gefunden. Das verhindert auch, dass du immer schneller wirst, denn du bremst das Bike ja immer wieder ab.

Ich mache den Wheelie auch immer mit Sattel oben:


----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Ich mache den Wheelie auch immer mit Sattel oben:



Das Bild hat gefehlt


----------



## mike-salomon (14. Dezember 2009)

Henny. schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> ich hab das Problem, dass mein Wheelie teilweise schneller wird, dabei das Vorderrad aber abkippt und ich mit Treten nicht hinterher kommen kann, auch wenn teilweise schon ein höherer Gang ist. Und dann setz ich eben irgendwann wieder auf. Kann man dem irgendwie entgegenwirken oder muss man da einfach abbrechen?
> Dabei ist zu sagen, dass ich mit meinem XC-Hardtail ohne abgesenkten Sattel fahre - damit ichs auch so kann - also ist es bissl komplizierter sich dahinter zu lehnen, wie ich finde. Oder muss das gemacht werden, damits erfolgreich wird?



Du hast die Bremse vergessen 
So etwas nennt man dann Powerwheelie und ist ohne Motor echt anstrengend 

*ALSO MAL TECHNISCHES GRUNDSEMINAR - SO OBJEKTIV WIE MÖGLICH:*
Fahr mal ganz normal auf 2 Räder. 
Dabei ziehst du die hintere Bremse bis du den Druckpunkt gefunden hast. Idealfall mit einem Finger, denn  so kannst später beim Wheely auch durchschalten. 
Den Druckpunkt solltest du nicht mehr suchen müssen, sondern intuitiv finden (üben, üben, üben).
Jetzt fährst (je schneller, desto stabiler, wie eben auch auf 2 Rädern) und ziehst dein Bike hoch über den Balancepunkt in die Bremse. 
Ab jetzt kannst dich durch bremsen nach vorne und durch beschleunigen zurückfallen lassen. 
Seitenstabilität wie oben teils beschrieben - geht relativ Easy mit den Knieen.

Sattel oben - da musst du fast zwangsläufig schneller sein (um weit zu kommen), da die Hebelwirkung der Sattelstütze zur seitlichen Instabilität neigt. OBERROHRLÄNGE - SATTELSTÜTZENLÄNGE


Sattel unten - eignet sich zum weiteren tricksen (dirten, streeten...)

Wenn man sicher Wheelie fährt, dann reagiert man nicht mehr auf die Neigung deines Bikes, sondern dein Bike reagiert auf deine Vorgaben.... (klugschiss)
un schüß


----------



## zippolino (14. Dezember 2009)

guckt mal hier ein video wo man genau die fortschritte sieht nach 20 stunden und dann nach 50 stunden und schliesslich nach 100 stunden den richtigen wheelie

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saYaWznWQO8"]YouTube- Dad's wheelie practice[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2009)

komisches fahrrad ...


übung macht den meister


----------



## schotti65 (16. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja mal ne Motivation - 100h - puhhhh


----------



## mike-salomon (16. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn die arme Sau echt 100h gebraucht hat...

100h Wheelie! Danach kannst ja ganz ohne Räder fahren


----------



## Velogang (17. Dezember 2009)

ich kanns auch ned wirklich aber ich übs auch nicht ...  aber wers kann echt hut ab ... weil des kann man nicht einfach so .. des muss man üben


----------



## Mudge (18. Dezember 2009)

Velogang schrieb:


> ich kanns auch ned wirklich aber ich übs auch nicht ...  aber wers kann echt hut ab ... weil des kann man nicht einfach so .. des muss man üben


 
Gott im Himmel!


----------



## mike-salomon (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja, was gibts mein Sohn


----------



## mike-salomon (18. Dezember 2009)

Velogang schrieb:


> fehlende interpunktion und konstantes kleinschreiben sind kein zeichen von unwissenheit



sondern????


----------



## ruedigold (19. Dezember 2009)

That´s dad .... respekt..... ich wollt´, ich hätte dieses Durchhaltevermögen ...


----------



## JENSeits (19. Dezember 2009)

geht aber auch schneller  aber Respekt


----------



## Lars-1 (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich probiere den Wheelie schon ziemlich lange, aber ich kann nie auf dem Sweet Spot bleiben. Einradfahren ist hingegen für mich kein Problem...

Also hat das Wheelie fahren wohl doch nicht viel gemeinsam mit dem Einradfahren, oder ? 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann auch beides, aber einen direkten Zusammenhang sehe ich da nicht. Beim Wheelie muss man einfach viel viel üben. Am Anfang leicht bergauf Dann wird das schon werden.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Dezember 2009)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Also ich probiere den Wheelie schon ziemlich lange, aber ich kann nie auf dem Sweet Spot bleiben. Einradfahren ist hingegen für mich kein Problem...
> 
> Also hat das Wheelie fahren wohl doch nicht viel gemeinsam mit dem Einradfahren, oder ?
> 
> ...



komplett unterschiedlich. einmal hast du fixed gear und einmal freilauf.


----------



## SuperGauzy (26. Dezember 2009)

Soooooo geht´s! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtO70C3Dxzk"]YouTube- WHAM-O WHEELIE BAR Tv Commercial 1966[/ame]


----------



## mike-salomon (26. Dezember 2009)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Also ich probiere den Wheelie schon ziemlich lange, aber ich kann nie auf dem Sweet Spot bleiben. Einradfahren ist hingegen für mich kein Problem...
> 
> Also hat das Wheelie fahren wohl doch nicht viel gemeinsam mit dem Einradfahren, oder ?
> 
> ...


 
Und abgesehen von Fixed und Freilauf hast beim Einrad keinen Hebel wie beim Bike (und keinen Lenker). Ist ja von der Geometrie eher wie ein "Winkel" der auf der Kante steht. Beim Einrad ein rein Linear auspendelbares Gewicht!


----------



## intox (27. Dezember 2009)

Die letzten 2 videos sind echt der hammer =) im vorletzten sieht man aber wirklich worauf es ankommmt, übung =)
 hatte bevor ich richtig geübt an schon leichte ansätze ihn hinzukriegen 
dann hab ich mirn Berg gesucht und hab den halben Tag versucht ihn ganz raufzufahren irgendwann hats geklappt und die freude war groß


----------



## butcher76 (5. Januar 2010)

na hier wird ja angeregt diskutiert über das fahren auf dem hinterad. ich sitze seit 12 jahren auf dem bike und behersche den wheelie in fast allen varianten. one foot, no foot, one hand, manual mit streetbikes und downhiller. nun eine ungewöhnliche frage: ist hier jemand der mir evt weiterhelfen kann mit dem no handwheelie? nach 2-3 kurbelumdrehungen gehts immer wieder runter. ich weis, das hört sich übertrieben an aber das geht wirklich. ich versuchs schon ne weile und es will mir nicht richtig gelingen. und alle anderen sollten sehr viel üben. ich übe ihn seit 12 jahren!!!!


----------



## stephanw (9. August 2010)

Nach einem Jahr fast täglicher Wheelisierungen ist es immer noch die schönste Art, Fahrrad zu fahren, sowohl langsam als auch schnell und mit Kurven. Allerdings immer mit Händen am Lenker. Kürzlich habe ich mal versucht, das Fahrrad vom Stand weg auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren. Sattel ganz runter, drauf setzen, aufs Hinterrad stellen und von null an fahren. Nach ein paar Versuchen gings dann. Aber da muss ich noch üben.
Auf dem Moped klappts leider nicht so gut ;-( Ich krieg das mit Gas und Bremse nicht ansatzweise so gut hin wie auf dem Rad. Aber die Hupfer gewinnen langsam an Höhe.


----------



## LB-Biker (9. August 2010)

stephanw schrieb:


> Nach einem Jahr fast täglicher Wheelisierungen ist es immer noch die schönste Art, Fahrrad zu fahren, sowohl langsam als auch schnell und mit Kurven. Allerdings immer mit Händen am Lenker. Kürzlich habe ich mal versucht, das Fahrrad vom Stand weg auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren. Sattel ganz runter, drauf setzen, aufs Hinterrad stellen und von null an fahren. Nach ein paar Versuchen gings dann. Aber da muss ich noch üben.
> Auf dem Moped klappts leider nicht so gut ;-( Ich krieg das mit Gas und Bremse nicht ansatzweise so gut hin wie auf dem Rad. Aber die Hupfer gewinnen langsam an Höhe.



Was fährsten fürn Moped?
Ich fahre selber noch net Motorrad, aber ich habe schon oft gehört, dass bei Mopeds mit relativ wenig Dampf es mit Kupplung springen einfacher sein soll.


----------



## stephanw (10. August 2010)

Kupplung ist klar. Hochziehen ist auch kein Problem. Mein Problem ist, mich bis zum Balancepunkt zu trauen. Die Kleine hat 100 PS, das ist schon ziemlich viel zum Üben. Wenn ich den Punkt mal treffe, klappe ich reflexartig das Gas zu und trete auf die Bremse und die Kiste fällt wieder runter. Da fehlt einfach noch das Feingefühl.
Beim MTB war es anfangs genauso: kaum am Balancepunkt, habe ich panikartig die Bremse gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Sanchezz (10. August 2010)

üb mit ner enduro/supermoto/MX-Bike....


----------



## LB-Biker (10. August 2010)

stephanw schrieb:


> Kupplung ist klar. Hochziehen ist auch kein Problem. Mein Problem ist, mich bis zum Balancepunkt zu trauen. Die Kleine hat 100 PS, das ist schon ziemlich viel zum Üben. Wenn ich den Punkt mal treffe, klappe ich reflexartig das Gas zu und trete auf die Bremse und die Kiste fällt wieder runter. Da fehlt einfach noch das Feingefühl.
> Beim MTB war es anfangs genauso: kaum am Balancepunkt, habe ich panikartig die Bremse gezogen.



Ja, mit STVO-Mopeds wirds wohl nicht so leicht sein sich zu trauen, nach nem Sturz sieht so nen Teil aus wie mit ner Flex poliert
Wenn du beim Fahrrad bei 15 Kmh nach hinten wegkippst stehste auf den Füßen, wenn du beim Moped mit 35 hinten wegkippst stehste auch auf den Füßen, aber net lange, denn (jeh nach Moped, bei dir wohl 600er Sportler, oder?) 110-2xx kg hälste bei 35 kmh net fest.

Es gibt aber die sog. "Wheelie-Bar",
das ist nen Stahlrechteck was hinter den Soziussitz kommt und verhindert, dass du nach hinten umkippst.

Und sonst noch: Üben üben üben


----------



## stephanw (12. August 2010)

Klar, Supermoto oder eine 125er wäre besser. Aber nur zum Wheelie-Üben ein extra Moped kaufen ??  Naja mal sehen. Ist schon geil, wenn man schön hinter dem Kippunkt mit Fuß auf der Bremse das Kennzeichen verbiegen kann  Irgendwann...


----------



## Brook (13. August 2010)

Letztes Jahr im Winter habe ich richtig begonnen zu üben, bedeutet - ziemlich regelmäßig Abends ein paar Runden auf einem Parkplatz gedreht. Mittlerweile kann ich ziemlich sicher durchaus einige Meter fahren.

Hier nun ein paar Punkte die mir aufgefallen sind. Fahre immer mit meinem Torque, am Liebsten den Sattel 2-3cm abgesenkt oder eben, bei langsamen Wheelies sehr viel weiter runter ... nach jeweils kurzer umgewöhnungszeit geht es mit der Dämpfereinstellung "anti wipp" oder auch mit.

Aufgefallen ist mir, derb viel Luft in den Reifen macht es glaube ich nicht einfacher - im Gegenteil, mit weniger lässt sich das Bike finde ich leichter lenken.

Außerdem überlege ich, mir einen dieser alten "Bananensättel" mal zu montieren - damit sitzt man fester und sicherer auf eben diesem und kann erste Tricks wie "Hand weg" besser trainieren. Ich muss für den Trick immer sicher und fest auf dem Sattel sitzen.

Auch ohne Füsse / nur mit einem sollte man dann sicherer sitzen können. Ob auch meine variable Kind Shock Sattelstütze das wheelen noch einmal erschwert kann ich nicht sagen - hab es noch nicht probiert.

In letzter Zeit stehe ich im Wheeliedownhill auch schon mal auf, stehe dann zwar etwas "zittrig" auf den Pedalen, kann den Wheelie aber auch dann ziemlich sicher halten und notfalls ja wieder zurück auf den Sattel.

Was ich noch verändert habe - ist, Bremspower RAUS, von der 203er Scheibe auf eine 180er wo die Beläge nicht voll auf die Scheibe packen ... damit kann man sehr viel leichter und dosierter bremsen, was zu Beginn eines meiner größten Probleme war.


----------

